# Mobility Radeon 9700 vs. 9800



## ParadiseCity (19. April 2005)

Hi!
Gibt es einen gravierenden Unterschied zwischen der 
Mobility Radeon 9700 128MB
und 
Mobility Radeon 9800 128MB
?

Ich frage, weil ich mir jetzt endlich *g* ein neues Notebook zulege und da habe ich 2 gefunden mit der selben Konfiguration nur eben eins hat die 9700 und das andere die 9800 drin.
Danke schonmal


----------



## ppb (24. April 2005)

Der Unterschied ist schon ziemlich Gravierend. Nähmlich: eine Radeon 9800 rendert erheblich schneller als eine Radeon 9700.

Ich empfehle dier also das Notebook mit dem 9800er. Der ist sehr gut zum Gamen^^. Ist aber auch etwas teurer.

Gruss PPB


----------

